# David Dickson on sovereign predestination and adoption



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 1, 2020)

... _Argum._ 1. … God actually in time, freely bestows all these spiritual blessings upon us in Christ, even as before time he of his grace _chose_ us in him, that at length we might obtain these benefits: Therefore we ought to bless him: All the words of this Argument also are proofs of his free and gracious election: For,

(1.) Our election was of God unto life, before others our companions, who were in the same condition, whom God leaving and passing by chose us: Therefore we are chosen out of grace.

(2.) He chose us in Christ, as in the head who was first chosen, as in the common Parent, root and fountain of the elect. _After whom_ we in the consideration of dignity, and order, and _in whom_ we, as his body, members, and off-spring, are afterwards chosen in the order of nature: Therefore our election is free, there being no cause of it in us, which is to be sought for in God alone. ...

For more, see David Dickson on sovereign predestination and adoption.


----------

